# Tecumseh Engines with SSI Ignitions



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I've seen a lot of post lately about lawn tractors with the old Tecumseh HH (L-head) and OH (overhead valve) engines. The late 60's and early 70's SS Suburbans usually came with these engines. I'm always very cautious when it comes to getting involved in a project/job with one of these engines. Both were decent engines for their time, *BUT* they usually came with the infamous Tecumseh "SSI" ignition. The late 60's and early 70's was a time when solid state ignition systems were becoming popular (automotive, motorcycles, and some small engines). Tecumseh was one of the few small engine OEM's that actually went down this path. Both Briggs and Kohler stayed with magneto ignition systems.

Tecumseh's system worked well at the time and wasn't really a problem back then.... Jump forward 50 years and it's a different story. When that 50 year old SSI ignition system fails, the replacement parts are almost impossible to find. 50 year old Briggs and Kohler magneto or point systems parts are everywhere NEW.... Tecumseh SSI parts are a whole other story. If you do come across either the "Coil", or the "trigger", they are always USED. Actual working parts for these systems are so rare that people posting them for sale ask stupid $$$, because they know you'll either pay their price, or be faced with a re-power. Here's a prime example from E-bay and this fits the smaller 8-12HP engines. $200 roll of the dice on E-bay!!! The units for the 14-18HP engines are even crazier. There are supposed "conversion kits" out there, but most of them look like something Forrest Gump would install
Tecumseh SSI Parts

I'm posting this as a caution for guys that have old Tecumseh engines to try to save them the grief of spending a bunch of $$$ to bring their old engine back to life, or restore their old SS Suburban, only to have the SSI ignition fail and you end up with an expensive boat anchor for an engine.


----------

